# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting >  فرق وب سرویس با wcf چیست؟

## rahimi.mohamad24

سلام
فرق WCF و ,وب سرویس در چیست؟آیا wcf برتری بر وب سرویس داره؟
چه موقع باید از هر کدوم استفاده کنیم؟

----------


## amir_rad

WCF بستری است برای یکپارچه سازی برنامه نویسی تکنولوژی های قدیمی تر مانند وب سرویس، دات نت ریموتینگ، کام پلاس و ...  و البته امکانات مخصوص به خودش. 
Web Service سرویسی است که تحت وب عرضه میشه مثل یه سایت که کارش مثلا محاسبه قیمت دلار به ریاله و ما فقط می تونیم از خروجی اون استفاده کنیم و مثلا توی سایت خودمون نشون بدیم.
پروتکلی که وب سرویس کارهاشو بر اساس اون انجام میده، پروتکل http است و برای تبادل داه که اصطلاحا بهش Message میگن هم از ساختار XML ای به نام SOAP استفاده میکنه.
بنابراین اگر سرویس WCF  شما، تنظیمات مربوط به وب سرویس رو داشته باشه یک وب سرویسه!
یک وب سرویس و یک ُسرویس WCF که تنظیماتش مثل وب سرویسه از نظر کارایی، هیچ تفاوتی با هم ندارند.
تفاوتهای این دو رو در این لینک به صورت دقیقتر میتونید ببینید :http://www.dotnettips.info/2010/06/wcf-asmx.html

----------

